
ING publishes Ethereum compatible ZKRP implementation - th0br0
https://github.com/ing-bank/zkrangeproof
======
th0br0
Whitepaper: [https://cms.ingwb.com/media/2122048/zero-knowledge-range-
pro...](https://cms.ingwb.com/media/2122048/zero-knowledge-range-proof-
whitepaper.pdf)

